# where to start!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm moving house on Saturday, I need cardboard boxes, does anyone have any ideas where I can find any??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Try outside any supermarkets, or ask inside Mercadona. Or near the local recycling bins?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Try outside any supermarkets, or ask inside Mercadona. Or near the local recycling bins?



Thanks Caz. I did try our local mercadona and the chap I asked shook his his head and said something lol!!! I'm wishing I hadnt started this. My OH is in England and unwell...............

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm going to box your ears

Cardboard Boxes Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm going to box your ears
> 
> Cardboard Boxes Spain


You love me really 

Thanks for that Strav, altho my little panic resulted in a very kind offer from a forum member!! Who will also get the pleasure of my company tomorrow morning lol!!!!???? Thats if I can find my way to her house again ?????

Jo xxxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

That link from Stravinsky looks good, alternatively many of the removals companies sell boxes, have a look in your local english paper and try calling a few of them maybe?

Do you have an iceland near you? The one near us flatpacks loads of boxes and leaves them bundled together in cling film near the skip!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> That link from Stravinsky looks good, alternatively many of the removals companies sell boxes, have a look in your local english paper and try calling a few of them maybe?
> 
> Do you have an iceland near you? The one near us flatpacks loads of boxes and leaves them bundled together in cling film near the skip!


Its quite amazing, one minute I'm panicking and the next its sorted!!! What I could really do with are some volunteers now to come and pack the aforementioned boxes LOL ??????????????????????????????

The removal company I'm using are actually doing me a favour by doing it at such short notice and just dont have the time to drop any boxes off. But they're such lovely people, I wouldnt want to use anyone else and they're very reasonable!

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We moved here (Frigiliana) on 1st September. I drove the van myself. I packed the boxes myself. 80 of them as well as a load of very heavy furniture and four cats. I hate boxes. I had to pack all 80, unpack them again coz we had too much stuff and then repack the 60 that came with us. Please don't talk to me about boxes. Boxes are things that have 6 sides and an empty space inside until you fill them. Then you forget what's inside even though you have written an inventory but because it is so boring you don't do it properly and then when you open them it's a bit like Christmas except you've already got one of everything you open coz it's yours. We still have boxes filled with things. We've decided to open them on Christmas day.

Good luck with the move Jojo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> We moved here (Frigiliana) on 1st September. I drove the van myself. I packed the boxes myself. 80 of them as well as a load of very heavy furniture and four cats. I hate boxes. I had to pack all 80, unpack them again coz we had too much stuff and then repack the 60 that came with us. Please don't talk to me about boxes. Boxes are things that have 6 sides and an empty space inside until you fill them. Then you forget what's inside even though you have written an inventory but because it is so boring you don't do it properly and then when you open them it's a bit like Christmas except you've already got one of everything you open coz it's yours. We still have boxes filled with things. We've decided to open them on Christmas day.
> 
> Good luck with the move Jojo


Thanks for that Thrax!! "I feel your pain"  We still have unopened boxes from when we moved here 3 years ago!! We actually kept some boxes flatpacked in our poolhouse, but last winters rain got em and they're just pulp now!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its quite amazing, one minute I'm panicking and the next its sorted!!! What I could really do with are some volunteers now to come and pack the aforementioned boxes LOL ??????????????????????????????
> 
> The removal company I'm using are actually doing me a favour by doing it at such short notice and just dont have the time to drop any boxes off. But they're such lovely people, I wouldnt want to use anyone else and they're very reasonable!
> 
> Jo xxx


I just decided this afternoon that I´m not going to try to be superwoman this time, so I´m taking the week off work next week to pack

most of our stuff will have to go into storage for 2-3 weeks - it's a complicated one & my OH is disappearing off to the US for 2 weeks in the middle of it!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I just decided this afternoon that I´m not going to try to be superwoman this time, so I´m taking the week off work next week to pack
> 
> most of our stuff will have to go into storage for 2-3 weeks - it's a complicated one & my OH is disappearing off to the US for 2 weeks in the middle of it!!!!!


Very sensible! My OH is coming back on Sunday - so his feet wont touch the ground when he gets here LOL. Altho the reason he couldnt come back last week was because he wasnt well!!!!

I'm having trouble trying to sort out internet tho, so I may not be on here much until...... well, hopefully monday!?????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Very sensible! My OH is coming back on Sunday - so his feet wont touch the ground when he gets here LOL. Altho the reason he couldnt come back last week was because he wasnt well!!!!
> 
> I'm having trouble trying to sort out internet tho, so I may not be on here much until...... well, hopefully monday!??????
> 
> Jo xxx


yes - I just looked around me this afternoon at the piles of stuff I've started sorting in between classes & when my brain wouldn't work out how to print 2 A5 leaflets on a piece of A4 paper I knew I was stressed out!!!


so that's it - a week off & packing & sorting at my leisure


we were let down over storage but one of my students who is going to be a neighbour has come to my rescue - so it's all systems go!!!!



oh yeah - & sorting the phone & internet is on the OH's list for tomorrow


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

Good Luck with the move Jo!! xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mods on the move! Both moving at the same time...
Are you two moving in with Stravinsky and making a Mod Control Station!!??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Mods on the move! Both moving at the same time...
> Are you two moving in with Stravinsky and making a Mod Control Station!!??




I think Strav would leave the country if he thought we were doing that!!!!!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Jo, I've got the boxes out ready for you to pick up tomorrow morning. I have my Spanish class 10.30am so if you come straight from dropping the kids??? I will hold myself back from offering to pack for you.... sorry, but I'm basically lazy and selfish.... Nothing like being honest is there??!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Mods on the move! Both moving at the same time...
> Are you two moving in with Stravinsky and making a Mod Control Station!!??



Poor Stravinski, giving him a scare like that PW!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Jo, I've got the boxes out ready for you to pick up tomorrow morning. I have my Spanish class 10.30am so if you come straight from dropping the kids??? I will hold myself back from offering to pack for you.... sorry, but I'm basically lazy and selfish.... Nothing like being honest is there??!!


Thanks again Lynn, you're a star!! i only hope I can find your house again 

jo xxxx


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm moving house on Saturday, I need cardboard boxes, does anyone have any ideas where I can find any??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Wishing you all the best Jo, have plenty of spare boxes here but may be a little difficult to get them to you over in Spain.!:clap2:


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

PLenty of boxes here as well - but kinda far away.....although not for you Xabia if you want some..?
Maybe we could have a coffee next week as packing respite?!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Poor Stravinski, giving him a scare like that PW!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Who's this Stravinsk*i* dude then?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Who's this Stravinsk*i* dude then?


That'll be the chap who's gonna have to hold the fort while I have no internet at the weekend when I move and then again when Xabiachica moves and has no internet LOL  Sorry about the *i*. Making sure you were paying attention!


Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> PLenty of boxes here as well - but kinda far away.....although not for you Xabia if you want some..?
> Maybe we could have a coffee next week as packing respite?!


yes!!!

I shall need at the very least a coffee - & maybe the boxes too

I'll let you know when the OH has brought what we have up from the trastero


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I need to go on a "cardboard box putting together course"!! "Lynn" from the forum has kindly lent me some "non sticky tape" boxes OMG, FFS, WTF.........!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think I need to go on a "cardboard box putting together course"!! "Lynn" from the forum has kindly lent me some "non sticky tape" boxes OMG, FFS, WTF.........!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


is that txtspk or internet abbreviations


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think I need to go on a "cardboard box putting together course"!! "Lynn" from the forum has kindly lent me some "non sticky tape" boxes OMG, FFS, WTF.........!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


..... I did warn you!...........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> is that txtspk or internet abbreviations


:target::becky::hurt::smow::fish::rockon::lever:


:rofl:


Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> ..... I did warn you!...........



Er...... theres one in particular I might not be able to let you have back :embarassed:


Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> Er...... theres one in particular I might not be able to let you have back :embarassed:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


That'll be the one with a hole the size of a fist through the bottom then..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Words fail me!! Ruby, who is nearly 14 years old has packed three fairly full boxes in her room, however she's just come downstairs and was surprised to see that my son and I were putting tape on the bottom of our boxes first (not the tapeless ones lynn) - Oh, she said, did I need to do that to my boxes???? Yes, she picked one up and................... I need wine!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Words fail me!! Ruby, who is nearly 14 years old has packed three fairly full boxes in her room, however she's just come downstairs and was surprised to see that my son and I were putting tape on the bottom of our boxes first (not the tapeless ones lynn) - Oh, she said, did I need to do that to my boxes???? Yes, she picked one up and................... I need wine!
> 
> Jo xxx


oh bum - I need more tape too.............


----------

